# How Often Should You Clean and Lube Your Cube



## tfkscores (Aug 31, 2009)

I used the search function and it said how but how often do you think it should be cleaned and lubed. I just watched one of camcubers vids and he said he did his once a week. How often do you do it.


----------



## Logan (Aug 31, 2009)

Around every 3 weeks or so. If your a pro you may want to do it more though.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 31, 2009)

I never clean my cubes and I lube whenever I feel my cube could need it. No specific time frame is needed.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 31, 2009)

Never.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 31, 2009)

In all seriousness, it depends on the cube.

My type C gets a little dusty/nasty after a while, but that takes around a month and more.

However, my type A gets nasty faster, and so, i might have to clean it out in a few weeks.

As Patrick says, lube whenever needed, and for me, its sparingly.


----------



## phases (Aug 31, 2009)

I tend to lube mine probably weekly, but have never cleaned them. But, only been cubing a month now.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 31, 2009)

I've been using my Diansheng for about 4 months and cause of this thread I checked the inside and it looks clean and it doesn't need lubed because it's moved very nice ever since its first lube.


----------



## Pichu97 (Aug 31, 2009)

About 5 months or so.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 31, 2009)

i never really clean my storeboughts (i always end up rusting the core, giving the cube a vaseline feel), but i lube with jig a loo every couple of weeks or as needed


----------



## Logan (Aug 31, 2009)

I clean it out by scraping the pieces with an exacto-knife to get the silicone off.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 31, 2009)

EVERY cube should be cleaned regularly (disassembled soaked in soap water for 10-15mins)..but I don't have a particular regularity for cleaning my cubes. I just do so when they start to suck (they always do). It's probably around 1 month once or so..

For those who have not tried cleaning their cubes..try it. You'll know the difference


----------



## Me (Aug 31, 2009)

I do it as much as it needs it. 
If the cube is feeling slow and your hands get tired quicker, it might be the time for some maintenance.


----------



## phases (Aug 31, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> EVERY cube should be cleaned regularly (disassembled soaked in soap water for 10-15mins)..but I don't have a particular regularity for cleaning my cubes. I just do so when they start to suck (they always do). It's probably around 1 month once or so..
> 
> For those who have not tried cleaning their cubes..try it. You'll know the difference



Bad for le stickers?


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 31, 2009)

When it comes to lubing, I subscribe to the philosophy of, "use more than you should more often than you should." Nationals taught me so much...


----------



## teller (Aug 31, 2009)

Type C: Once a month
Type A: Once a week
Type F: Every few days


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 31, 2009)

phases said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > EVERY cube should be cleaned regularly (disassembled soaked in soap water for 10-15mins)..but I don't have a particular regularity for cleaning my cubes. I just do so when they start to suck (they always do). It's probably around 1 month once or so..
> ...



NO.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 31, 2009)

phases said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > EVERY cube should be cleaned regularly (disassembled soaked in soap water for 10-15mins)..but I don't have a particular regularity for cleaning my cubes. I just do so when they start to suck (they always do). It's probably around 1 month once or so..
> ...


if thrawst can put a cube in the DISH WASHER, you can use your hands to gently scrub and a qtip to get in the nooks and crannies (always wanted to type that)


----------

